# Flounder in the pass?



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

Really just curious if any of you have started to see some flounder in the passes? This is my first season that I am really into gigging but I've yet to really see any along the Destin east pass. Am I just getting started to early?

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

If your anticipating a migration your about 2 months early.


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah thats exactly what I was looking for. Guess I am just extra prepared and ready to go. So right now they are pretty much found in the gulf only?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

amdoch said:


> Yeah thats exactly what I was looking for. Guess I am just extra prepared and ready to go. So right now they are pretty much found in the gulf only?


No sir, they are in the bays and bayous and in the Gulf this time of year. They will start the migration in a couple of months, as Five Prongs advised, out of said bays and bayous as they head out into the Gulf to spawn.


----------

